# Intake swap into a frontier



## Peacetoyou (Feb 23, 2015)

I know this is for the 240sx guys but I have a ka24de frontier and want to swap in an intake manifold from a 98 240sx. Can it just bolt on or do I need to do anything special for it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 240SX intake manifold will bolt up. However the frontier throttle body has to be replaced with a 240SX throttle body as well. The IACV, the EGR assembly and the MAF from a 240SX has to be installed in place of what's there now. There may be other considerations such as the ECU.


----------



## Peacetoyou (Feb 23, 2015)

thank you. Any ideas for upgrades for more hp.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Some upgrades:
- Replace cams with 1991 240SX cams; the cams have a higher performance profile.
- Replace the small OEM exhaust piping with a custom high flow exhaust system which uses 60mm (2.36") OD piping with mandrel bends. Also include a high flow CAT and muffler.
- Replace the OEM iron exhaust manifold with a custom steel header.


----------



## Peacetoyou (Feb 23, 2015)

Would I need to hack the ecu for the cam swap


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Re-flashing of the ECU won't be necessary with this type of mild change using the 240SX cams. All you need to do after the swap is disconnect the battery for 24 hours so that the ECU will re-learn. Many folks have made this type of swap without re-flashing and have run good. Now if you install full-race cams, re-flashing would certainly be required.


----------

